# Lapdock for $60, today!



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanted to throw this out here for those who may have missed the first deal from AT&T a while back. $60 on Ebay, free shipping. I know there was a lot of interest when it was $50. This is the Atrix Lapdock but it can be modified for the Bionic.


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Modified easily?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

mbentley3 said:


> Modified easily?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I don't think it's that hard. saw some posts on xda.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

If I can mod it anyone can!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------

